# Looking for OLD software



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm looking for some real OLD software for Windows 3.1 called WinDings. This software came on a 3.55 inch floppy disc. I am trying to get back to this old software because it is the best rolodex file system I have ever found. I am in the process of getting an old Compac computer that runs Win 3.1 and this is just about all I would be running on it. I tried to attach a snapshot of the opening ieww of the software, but I am unable to attach a ".bmp" image.

Thanks, in advance for any and all help given.

Dave


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Pepsiboy said:


> I'm looking for some real OLD software for Windows 3.1 called WinDings. This software came on a 3.55 inch floppy disc. I am trying to get back to this old software because it is the best rolodex file system I have ever found. I am in the process of getting an old Compac computer that runs Win 3.1 and this is just about all I would be running on it. I tried to attach a snapshot of the opening ieww of the software, but I am unable to attach a ".bmp" image.
> 
> Thanks, in advance for any and all help given.
> 
> Dave


Try poking around in here......lotsa 3.1 stuff...... I search WinDings but get nothing... maybe there is something else that will work

https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_win3

https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_win3_productivity

https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_win3_games

the whole site is pretty neat as it covers a lot of old software, movies, audio... etc


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

popscott,

Thanks for the tips. I'll check them out later today.

Dave


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Hmm...never heard of that one. Did you like the old "CardFile"? I'm pretty sure someone has made a 64 bit version. I'll poke around and see if I can find the link.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

WinWorld Online Software Museum has something called The All-Star Utilities Pac, which includes "WinDings Excerpts - Telephone book and Auto-Dialer". Is that it?

https://winworldpc.com/product/the-all-star-utilities-pac/10


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

backwoodsman7,

I don't know if that is the one or not, as I am not able to download or open that file. It "sounds" like that MAY be part of the program I'm looking for. Thanks to all for trying.

Dae


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I remember cardfile, think there was 32bit version that should run win10. Never heard "win ding." I thought you were first talking about the font "wingdings" but apparently there was a winding as somebody posted. Good luck finding working download. Best place to find old software is if somebody stored it on some university server. Those tend to remain working and go unpurged for longest. Private servers either get purged or completely replaced. Also can look on ebay, sometimes old software shows up there but that old and it would be on floppy so probably the floppy would be non functional by now. They werent a good way to store data long term.

Saying all that, there are servers out there with lot of the older DOS software, especially the games, but some of other stuff too. So happy hunting.

Oh I have one old financial program for 3.1. Somebody was nice enough to bundle it with copy 3.1 plus the software. So it will run on any current version DOSbox, whether on linux or win10 or win98 for that matter. Yea win3.1 can run in DOSbox, though done like that it may not run all win3.1 software. Alternatively you can run win3.1 on virtualbox and it will run anything it did installed to antique computer. And probably good chance lot win3.1 software would run on WINE in linux. They didnt go out of their way back then to try and make software WINE incompatible.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Pepsiboy said:


> I don't know if that is the one or not, as I am not able to download or open that file.


It works fine for me. What exactly is the problem?


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Windings came in a set of utilities, haven't seen it since Monica Lewinski was the nightly news. Haven't seen a Compaq computer since about then either.

Jeff


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

weaselfire said:


> Windings came in a set of utilities, haven't seen it since Monica Lewinski was the nightly news. Haven't seen a Compaq computer since about then either.
> 
> Jeff


Compaq acquired by Hewlett-Packard in 2001, brand name retired by HP in 2013. So Monica must hung around for W and Obama.... I have an old Compaq laptop here somewhere with dual core processor that is perfectly capable of running win10.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

weaselfire said:


> Windings came in a set of utilities, haven't seen it since Monica Lewinski was the nightly news. Haven't seen a Compaq computer since about then either.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff,
Sorry, I misspelled the title of the software in my original post. It is spelled "Win Dings" as 2 words. I would like to attach a .pdf file of the picture of the opening screen shot of it, but, the site will not allow me to upload a .pdf.

Thanks to all for the help and suggestions.

Dave


----------

